# does a backpack make flips easier?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No it makes you look like a kook and eat shit.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No it makes you look like a kook and eat shit.


i second that


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Agreed....


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

well, i'll give you credit for being short and to the point.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not weight with a backflip off your heels it's your core muscle strength. I went from not being able to backflip to being able to get them 90% of the time on flat ground due to core muscle training and practice. That took me about 5 weeks.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the backpack will only throw off your balance making it harder to concentrate on where you are in the air. it will not help at all.

only weighing 120 does matter IMHO. i weigh more than that but i'm still a lightweight, and we skinny fucks have to really find the sweet spot in the tail as well as having to work harder to keep speed. 160-170 is about perfect for shred gymnasticalisms

you might try messing around with the mounting position of your back binding if you think you aren't getting good pop every time.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> the backpack will only throw off your balance making it harder to concentrate on where you are in the air. it will not help at all.
> 
> only weighing 120 does matter IMHO. i weigh more than that but i'm still a lightweight, and we skinny fucks have to really find the sweet spot in the tail as well as having to work harder to keep speed. 160-170 is about perfect for shred gymnasticalisms
> 
> you might try messing around with the mounting position of your back binding if you think you aren't getting good pop every time.


yeah, i figured that if i had a little more weight in my upper-body area, it might be easier to rotate around that new center of gravity.

also, about the binding setting, you mean like move it towards or away from the tail to make it more mushy/stiff right?

@BA, did you use a tramp to help out with the flips, initially? or just in your backyard on the ground

thx for the replies, btw :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea just mess around with it till you're stomping on the snappiest part of the tail.

being a lighter dude some of your pop will kinda depend on the board you're riding. for me the flat cambers and the straight up reverse cambers don't have as much pop to them as a 3 stage rocker camber like NS... BA will probably chime in soon with something like only a fucking idiot can't pop on a reverse camber... but he's a fatass - and i truly haven't given the other shapes enough time on the snow or ridden more than like 3-5 different models of flat/reverse. i just love my NS


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah, i haven't done a whole lot of experimenting with the flex of different boards.
if i really need to though, i can borrow my brother's rockered board to bounce around on... he was making the damn thing look like a floppy noodle, so it shouldn't be too (too) hard for me to get something out of it. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends on the board for pop and NS isn't 3 stage it's Hybrid. And fuck no I don't use Trampolines that shit fucks you up. If I can see little girls that weigh 98lbs doing lay out backflips on all sorts of reverse you can do it too. It's a commitment trick where you need to just sack up and do it. They're easier than a 360.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

my bad... what IS a 3 stage camber profile then?


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Its a trick that you dont have to really think about, like avenger said its all about commitment. Make sure you keep your head looking back until your body comes around.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> my bad... what IS a 3 stage camber profile then?


What k2 does with flat in the middle and the rocker in the tips.


----------

